# Did Ya Know... Visual Voice Mail is DATA!



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

Travelled to LA last week. Careful to use only WiFi in order to keep data charges down. Watched my usage. Noticed that usage was going up and up and up. Wasn't surfing, using maps or checking emails. WTH... I was receiving voicemails.... Hmmm.... I was hooked up to visual voicemail. I called CSR at Roger's and they informed me that visual voicemail incurs data usage. Lots of it. 1 MB per 1 minute message.

When I receive my bill, I will contact Roger's and get it reversed, but thought that ALL should know.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

A Rogers rep tried to get me to get the visual voicemail even though I did not get a data plan. Thank god I said no!


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

lol, you'd think that would be a 'duh' but I guess most average folks hear 'voicemail' and figured, oh well that's just like regular phone traffic.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

According to the "Important Information for Apple iPhone 3G pricing", it does state that VVM does not incur minutes or Data WHILE in Canada. 

If you then look down at the Roaming section, it does state that you will be charged for VVM usage while roaming. 

I hope you can convince them to reverse the charges, but they do have an argument not to allow..

cb


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Sometimes I think not even the sales people know half of this never mind the customer. Everything is conditioned.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> A Rogers rep tried to get me to get the visual voicemail even though I did not get a data plan. Thank god I said no!


VVM does not "use" (count against billable) data as long as you are in Canada... On the flip side, if you do not have a data plan and have data blocked VVM will not work...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jcit said:


> When I receive my bill, I will contact Roger's and get it reversed, but thought that ALL should know.


Rogers won't reverse this, as it is clearly stated in the documentation for the iPhone... My friend tried, as he got nailed for about 7MB of roaming while listening to messages in New York State back in late July... When he called Rogers they refused to refund it, when he said he didn't know they essentially said just because you didn't know isn't their fault and direct you to the iPhone documentation... he tried 3 or 4 CSRs and 2 managers/supervisors... in fact, the last time he tried, they gave him real grief as there were notes in his account for trying several times already!

To be fair, I agree with Rogers... Your ignorance is not be their problem! Just suck it up and pay your bill and be more cautious next time! You learned an expensive lesson, it could have been worse!!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

just wondering what does something small like 7MB cost in US roaming as I have to go to vegas in a few weeks and I will need to be checking email.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> just wondering what does something small like 7MB cost in US roaming as I have to go to vegas in a few weeks and I will need to be checking email.


Standard roaming rate is billed at 3¢ per KB in both the United States and other countries... there are 1024KB per MB, so, 1024KB * 7 = 7168KB * $0.03 = *$215.04*...


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Standard roaming rate is billed at 3¢ per KB in both the United States and other countries... there are 1024KB per MB, so, 1024KB * 7 = 7168KB * $0.03 = *$215.04*...


OMG:yikes: 

<Note to self turn off data when in the US and don't check VVM>


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It might take a few calls, but they'll reverse it--once.




G-Mo said:


> Rogers won't reverse this, as it is clearly stated in the documentation for the iPhone... My friend tried, as he got nailed for about 7MB of roaming while listening to messages in New York State back in late July... When he called Rogers they refused to refund it, when he said he didn't know they essentially said just because you didn't know isn't their fault and direct you to the iPhone documentation... he tried 3 or 4 CSRs and 2 managers/supervisors... in fact, the last time he tried, they gave him real grief as there were notes in his account for trying several times already!
> 
> To be fair, I agree with Rogers... Your ignorance is not be their problem! Just suck it up and pay your bill and be more cautious next time! You learned an expensive lesson, it could have been worse!!


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Standard roaming rate is billed at 3¢ per KB in both the United States and other countries... there are 1024KB per MB, so, 1024KB * 7 = 7168KB * $0.03 = *$215.04*...


Yes - but for those of us WITH a data plan, the rate is FAR lower - 6$ per MB while in the US. Still too pricey IMO, but a heck of a lot better than before. FYI.

Stu


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

shonline said:


> Yes - but for those of us WITH a data plan, the rate is FAR lower - 6$ per MB while in the US. Still too pricey IMO, but a heck of a lot better than before. FYI.
> 
> Stu


I am sorry but is there a way to confirm who is right here, I have the $30/6GB plan I can handle $6/MB =$42 I can't take $250


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I am sorry but is there a way to confirm who is right here, I have the $30/6GB plan I can handle $6/MB =$42 I can't take $250


I am 100% correct on this. 

I was recently in the US, used data, now have my new bill in hand, and that IS the rate if you have a data plan. I even called them before traveling to sort it out. I tend to be proactive and get the answers first. No surprises that way. 

The rates originally quoted here that prompted my response were for users without a data plan on a supported device.

You can call Rogers to confirm if you must - ask for the Data team - they are the best CS in the place if you ask me.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

what happens if you turn off data roaming in settings? Does it block your access to vvm? Or is vvm set up different?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

kungfookiller said:


> what happens if you turn off data roaming in settings? Does it block your access to vvm? Or is vvm set up different?


With data roaming off VVM is disabled.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

shonline said:


> I am 100% correct on this.
> 
> I was recently in the US, used data, now have my new bill in hand, and that IS the rate if you have a data plan. I even called them before traveling to sort it out. I tend to be proactive and get the answers first. No surprises that way.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU very much.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> It might take a few calls, but they'll reverse it--once.


Nope -- Didn't work... After multiple calls, all it got was a stern warning from a supervisor to stop harassing the staff!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I am sorry but is there a way to confirm who is right here, I have the $30/6GB plan I can handle $6/MB =$42 I can't take $250


shonline is correct, if you have the Smartphone Data Plan (6GB/$30) you get a much better price rate on US roaming...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Nope -- Didn't work... After multiple calls, all it got was a stern warning from a supervisor to stop harassing the staff!


He was calling the wrong department. Only "retentions" can help at that point.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> He was calling the wrong department. Only "retentions" can help at that point.


What's retention going to do? If you want to "leave" you are just into a 3 year contract, it's a huge buy out... they won't do SFA!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> What's retention going to do? If you want to "leave" you are just into a 3 year contract, it's a huge buy out... they won't do SFA!


_Edit: I do know what SFA is._

Call Rogers. At the voice prompt say "Cancel my phone." Tell the rep. the story. Be nice. See what happens. Report back here.


----------



## MikeyMac (Jun 18, 2008)

*Turning off data in settings*

You mentioned under settings that you could turn off data roaming. The rep at Fido said i needed to turn it on when it wasnt working. 

My question, where is that? I cant seem to find it under settings.

Mike


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

MikeyMac said:


> You mentioned under settings that you could turn off data roaming. The rep at Fido said i needed to turn it on when it wasnt working.
> 
> My question, where is that? I cant seem to find it under settings.
> 
> Mike


Settings -> General -> Network -> Data Roaming : On/Off


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> _Edit: I do know what SFA is._
> 
> Call Rogers. At the voice prompt say "Cancel my phone." Tell the rep. the story. Be nice. See what happens. Report back here.


Sorry, I should have elaborated further in my above comments, he did call to cancel, explained the story, it was the supervisor there who said, essentially, if you want to leave, pay your bill, pay your penalty and leave, stop calling... they didn't care...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Sorry, I should have elaborated further in my above comments, he did call to cancel, explained the story, it was the supervisor there who said, essentially, if you want to leave, pay your bill, pay your penalty and leave, stop calling... they didn't care...


He should call again, different day, different rep., they tell different stories. Really. And be really nice.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

There not going to reverse the charges. Not that all those notes are still in there.


----------

